# Lemo Drop what a fantastic Rta



## Dr Phil

My new lemo drop she vapes like a tank

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ollie

Epic bro... And you have her on the right mod too! Lol! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk


----------



## Arthster

That is a nice looking RTA.


----------

